# Marriage issues escalating day by day and husband doesn't seem interested in mending ways



## AnonymousStrange (Apr 18, 2021)

Hi,
I am married since 2016 with a 20 month old baby. It was a love marriage. From the very start , i knew that my husband had ego issues and he is very dominating and controlling but now things seem to be going out of hand as now i have also started speaking up. He raised his hand on me and i asked how he can do that and who is he to do that with him which irked him even more. He says he doesnt want to live with him as i am not a good wife. I do not keep the house as clean as her mother used to take care of her house. I am a working woman earning same as my husband then why am i the only one to do all the household chores. Still i try to do the best i can.

need suggestions on what to do next. Though we are now living in the same house yet he doesnot talk to me.


----------

